# all wet



## bigstep (May 2, 2004)

I have a problem with water in my backyard, I have alot of standing water around my garage and it is starting to flow through cracks in the floor. I stopped the water from entering the garage but would like to know the best way to save my yard. Thank you


----------



## silverado692 (Jul 2, 2004)

You are going to have to do one of two things. Find the lowest point in the yard and install a catch basin/drain with a line going to the street or other suitable location. The alternative would be to regrade the yard creating the correct slope away from any buildings.


----------



## PsychoBueller (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking to buy a house which has areas of the years that retain standing puddles of water 24 hours after heavy rain. I've been told I might need to regrade. It's about .25 acre of land. Is this expensive? Is it something I could do myself. I am not very handy...yet.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*Regrade*

I would suggest regrading your yard for pitch away from your garage and foundation, a 1/4 - 1/2 inch per foot pitch should move the water away. if that is not possible, trenching and /or swales will be needed.


----------

